# Possible My Verizon fix



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure if this have been posted, saw a lot of people asking about My Verizon fix.

What I did was:

1. Uninstall My Verizon.
2. Clear data/cache for Verizon Single Sign-on Engine. Go to settings -> Applications -> All
or) Find the app in Titanium Backup and clear data/cache.
3. Reinstall My Verizon from the market.
4. Open My Verizon, it should ask you to log-in again.

I haven't had any problems since I did this.
I'm running bamf 1.0.7 and the newest radio, GB.

Please say if this worked or not, and if you are on ASOP or Sense.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

What is the Verizon single sign on engine? And where is it? An app? On the SD?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what the app is myself, I read somewhere about this method. I updated my post. It's in the applicatoins setting, under "ALL".
This method worked for me. and even after flashing back and forth its still working.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol. I opened this thread hoping it was a fix for AOSP.

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## bpyazel (Sep 20, 2011)

watson387 said:


> Lol. I opened this thread hoping it was a fix for AOSP.
> 
> Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


Me too 

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

No go for me on Bamf Cubed forever 1.0.7

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

